# hand held web caster w/o compressor



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have just replicated a device originally seen on Instuctables
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cobweb-Spider-Gun-Simple-Build/

The problem was that the pump was a 220V unit from Europe. I found the US 110Volt equivalent at , you guessed it, Wal*Mart for $22.00. It is in the seasonal pool area. I used a 40watt glue gun without issue. I have an 80 watt gun around somewhere that I believe would work even better, as soon as I can find it.
So far I can use almost a hole long gluestick before I have to shut off the air to allow the gun to reheat. 
You just gotta try this!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been wanting to buy a web shooter but I like the thought of not having to use a compressor. It looks like a trip to Wal-Mart is in order.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks cool and inexpensive!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

that was great. I like that you don't need to lug the compressor around with you.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I was surprised how well a 40 wat gun worked. I suspect the hotter ones will go longer befor you have to stop to let them heat up again.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to be able to load pics from photo bucket but what I used to do wont work now.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I tried hooking a hose to a leaf blower and glueing a vaccuum cleaner hose to the gun with poor results. I was sure the leaf blower would work but by the time the air was reduced, channeled through 4' of hose it lost too much velocity to work. These little blowers are the answer.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

This is great, I have a home built air compressor webber that works ok, but my compressor is a bit slow, so I have to take frequent breaks. I will have to give this a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The best part of this instructional video is I don't have to spend any money, I have everything I need already!! I'll be using this in the very near future!!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> The best part of this instructional video is I don't have to spend any money, I have everything I need already!! I'll be using this in the very near future!!


Make sure you take pics and post


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow! That is really sweet! I'm going to have to try this for sure!
Thanks for sharing the link! :smileton:


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> I have just replicated a device originally seen on Instuctables
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Cobweb-Spider-Gun-Simple-Build/
> 
> I found the US 110Volt equivalent at , you guessed it, Wal*Mart for $22.00. It is in the seasonal pool area.


Do you have a brand and model # for the WalMart version. I could not find it in the seasonal pool area (though I don't think its all in for the summer yet). I found a pump in with the camping gear for inflating air matresses but it seemed a little bulky. Thanks!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*camping gear*

I tried the one in the camping gear and got decent results even with a 10 watt glue gun used the nozzle that came with it and shortened the hose


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Great vid.I will give it a try.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The Pump I found is in a light blue box. I says "Quick Fill" electric pump.
On the top it says "Plugs into 110-120 volt AC outlet High volume air flow for larger inflatables" then repeats in Spanish.
Mine works surprisingly well, about like the video. I finally found my 80 watt gun and will soon hook it up. I expect the recovery time to be faster.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow I've got to try this. Thanks!


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

I guess it's a little too early in the season here. I couldn't find one at Walmart yet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

THis is a great idea for webbing smaller and more fragile areas. The air compressor method really blasts the air and can knock stuff over. This also looks like you can get finer web effects. I'll still use the compressor webcaster since I can stand in one spot and web areas way out of my reach, but I think I'll make one of these too.


----------

